# Walleye Season?



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

So with this awkward weather change, are we coming to the end of our walleye season? This time last year I was catching limits every other trip, now I can't buy a bite. Am I being impatient or does Mother Nature need a tune up? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

I was out today and fished from willow island dam down to marietta and caught 1 small striper. water temps were 58-59 degrees.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

It doesn't make any difference on the weather it's all about water temps fish still relate to water temp


----------



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

What is perfect water temp for striped bass and hybrid?


Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Depends on what you are looking for. I've caught them at 45 on bottom, 50 using cranks and swimbaits and topwater at around 55. Seems like they don't follow a pattern but we know they do. They just go for whatever is available. What other fish can you catch on bucktail jigs and pencil poppers in the same day?By far my favorite to fish for.6 Inch baits one minute, 2 inch baits the next!!


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

The weather affects the water temp in more ways than one. The more hot days, the warmer the water gets. Not sure about the temp for the stripers but walleye are less active when the temp is above 58. All my nice catches have been in the colder weather. Sauger are much less particular but still few and far in between in the warmer water. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Oldguy1 (Oct 16, 2007)

fish are cold blooded,the warmer the water is the higher their metabolism is.as metobolic rate rises,fish need to eat more to stay alive,and are more active relatively speaking.LOCATION more determines whether or not one will catch fish.you have to fish where the fish are at! many factors determine fish location such as,but not limited to 
forage(food),water temp.,time of day,current,weather,instintive behavior such as spawning.all are interelated.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Great post oldguy! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Where do the walleye go after they leave the dam tail waters? How do you fish for them?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> Where do the walleye go after they leave the dam tail waters? How do you fish for them?


*DY-NO-MITE!!! *


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i look on channel edges and deeper holes for large schools of fish piled up right on the bottom and vertical jig and i will troll sandbar edges for summer walleye and sauger down river side of bridge piers will also hold a few fish in the summer it just takes a little searching but the bite is as fast in the summer as in the winter the fish have to have to eat all year but it does pay to have a good fish finder wingdams hold fish to ive caught as many sauger in the summer as i do in the winter


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. This site is a great place to learn.

I hope to put that info to use this year.


----------

